# 2016 Lone Star Kayak Series



## JRich27 (Aug 3, 2010)

Galveston, Texas based kayak tournament with boundaries from Sabine Pass to the Colorado River

One (1) day event held on a Saturday... Weigh-In opens @ 2:30 pm. and closes @ 4:30 pm

Four (4) event tournament series, with Angler Of The Year.
$65.00 entry fee per event......($3.00 goes to credit card processing fees, $1.00 is donated to Heroes On The Water, $1.00 is donated to TexasKayakFisherman.com, $45 is used for the cash payout, and $15.00 goes to tournament operating costs and fees)

No captains meeting.

Pay online via the Lone Star Fishing Team Square Page (http://squareup.com/store/lone-star-fishing-team)

Weigh-In will be at the Harborwalk Yacht Club, 1445 Harborwalk Boulevard Hitchcock, TX 77563

Entry cut off will be at midnight on Tuesday the week of the tournament

Guaranteed trophies and prizes for First, Second & Third....with an Angler Of The Year trophy.

Angler of the year will be based on cumulative points throughout the year... example 100 points for First, 99 points for Second, 98 points for Third, etc. Angler of the year for 2016 will receive various sponsor prizes & $1000 Cash!

Minors under the age of eighteen (18) may fish the LSKS with written permission from either a parent or legal guardian. If minor is under the age of sixteen (16) they must be accompanied by an adult.

Cash payouts, thousands of dollars in prizes at every event, and awards for Black Jack & Multi Spot.

Captains bags & free adult beverages provided by Lone Star Beer at the Weigh-In.

75% pay out of the entry fee's, to the top 25% of the field.... If there are fifty (50) people that sign up, the top thirteen (13) places of the field will get paid. Goal behind the payout is to pay as many places, as much money as possible

1st ... $450.00
2nd ...$338.00
3rd ... $225.00
4th ... $180.00
5th ... $180.00
6th ... $157.00
7th ... $146.00
8th ... $135.00
9th ... $124.00
10th ... $112.00
11th ... $90.00
12th ... $68.00
13th ... $45.00

TOURNAMENT DIRECTORS:
Cameron Barghi
Phone:	(832) 289-0700
Email:	[email protected]

Justin Rich
Phone:	(713) 791-3455
Email:	[email protected]

http://lonestarkayakseries.com/


----------



## JRich27 (Aug 3, 2010)

8 more days until the first event cut off, and we are siting at 55 anglers.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Great event. Wish I could make first one this year. Fished in 4 previous events, had a great time each event. Really good tournament to break into competitive fishing. If you can catch 2 mid slots, history says you will finish in the money.


----------

